# Torn Rafts in Clear Creek



## J. Thompson (Jun 14, 2011)

On Saturday, 7-11-2015, at least 4 different commercial rafts suffered severe damage in the rapid called Mountain Lion on Clear Creek. There is believed to be something sharp near the left side of the rapid. Its very possible this is some kind of construction debris from CDOTs twin tunnels project.
I personally didn't have any damage but talked with multiple guides who did. The all stated that there were 5-6" tears in the damaged rafts.

Be careful!

Josh


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

*Mountain Lion Rapid*

I believe Mi-High Rafting had a death on CC over the fourth. Rumor has it Mountain Lion rapid was to blame. Can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Confirmed it was mile hi, but the article claimed kermits section. No details that I've come across. So sad to hear another young man lost to the rivers unforgiving power. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

